# Deviant Art Anyone a brush texture that can replicate this type outline/lineart in



## Shortscrawl (Oct 23, 2017)

Here's the reference picture

http://e-shuushuu.net/images/2017-05-19-905234.jpeg


----------



## Abdushakur (Jun 25, 2017)

Shortscrawl said:


> Here's the reference picture
> 
> http://e-shuushuu.net/images/2017-05-19-905234.jpeg


It's called a sable hair brush. Use a real brush. You can order a Kuratake Pen brush for around 20 dollars on e-bay, which I highly recommend for illustration. Has a great line to it. You can get it with synthetic fibers or horse hair, which is a bit more expensive.


----------

